# Popping wind on leader



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

This is to show and explain how to make a popping wind on leader with a short insert (8 - 12 inches average) that is reliable. This leader was made with #60 PP Ace HC and #40 monifilament leader, #30 Line One braid for serving and JB Adhesive System One.

First pic shows two leaders to be inserted into the hollow core portion of the leader. Look closely or enlarge the pic and you can see that each one has two servings about four inches apart on the portion to be inserted. 

Note: The servings must be made with the leader material under tension, at least 50% of line rated strength at the minimum however I recommend 75% for the strongest bond of the serving to the leader material.

Note: The servings on the leader material must be saturated with Zap a Gap or JB Adhesive System One to ensure a secure bond of the serving to the leader material.

Second pic is a close up of the servings.

Third pic shows the hollow core spectra prepared for the double wall with the inner wall opened for inserting the leader.

Fourth through seventh pics shows the leader being inserted into the opened HC spectra. Patience pays off here if you take your time and work the HC over the first serving while keeping the HC weave open and continuing on over the second serving until the bitter end of the HC is about 1 1/4 inches pas the end of the second serving. 

Note: If you get in a hurry and pull the HC weave tight over the servings before you have the HC worked down far enough it may snag and hang up making it difficult to work with.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

First pic shows the outer wall being slid down over the inner wall.

Second pic shows the outer wall being worked down, but it's also being slid back up towards the loop to transition the outer wall from a double layer to a single layer.

Third pic shows the outer wall as a single layer ready to be slid over the insert and servings.

Note: Transitioning the outer wall from being doubled over to a single layer makes sliding the outer wall down over the inner wall way easier.

Fourth and fifth pics show the outer wall being worked down over the inserted leader.

Sixth pic shows the outer wall worked down past the inner wall about 1/2 inch.

Seventh pic shows the insert done and a ruler to illustrate the length of the insert.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Again to serve the HC spectra to the leader insert it was tensioned to about #30 prior to serving. The serving was ended on the HC braid so that in the event there is any slippage it will be readily visible and coat the serving with JB Adhesive System One or Zap a Gap. This popping wind on leader was made with #40 monofilament to practice with using it inshore lures.


----------



## BirdNest (Jul 25, 2013)

Nice knees but WHERES THE FEET?


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm a big fan of the FG knot- heck of a lot easier than rigging these and I haven't made one fail yet. These tutorials are great though Kim- thanks for your time


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

fishboy said:


> I'm a big fan of the FG knot- heck of a lot easier than rigging these and I haven't made one fail yet. These tutorials are great though Kim- thanks for your time



He just likes to play with fishing line!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Dude, next time lets cover up will you! lol jk Awesome leader, have to give one a try soon as the weather breaks.


----------

